# honda guys what do you think of this HS624?



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

i came across it on CL for $350 obo i noticed its hydro are all of them? i dont like the black spray can job on the auger i might be able to paint it black then the inside with honda red.

might be a good summer project if its a good deal?

https://cleveland.craigslist.org/grd/d/honda-snow-blower/6458360351.html


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Augers and auger housing are really worn out. But the price is not that bad. You can repair the housing and replace the augers.
Yes all second generation Honda snowblowers are hydrostatic.
The blower is likely worth more for parts (but can be repaired as well).


----------



## ZOMGVTEK (Sep 25, 2014)

That blowers in better shape than the vast majority of the ones around here, and priced massively lower. 

Personally, Id say the price is on point, and id snag it if you're mechanically inclined. The augers worn down quite bad, but thats super common at this age as nobody adjusts the shoes. I have one like that and it works great, so I personally dont see much issue with it.

Just be aware, that things likely 20something years old. It could run 20 more, or fail the first time you use it.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

augers are worn out. unless you have some good 24 inch augers I would not pay close to this price. maybe 200 if everything else is ok.


----------

